# TUG Survey for Timeshares!  Please take a look and participate in the survey!



## TUGBrian

Please take a few minutes to fill out this survey, it has roughly 50 simple questions that were created using suggestions and feedback from the community!

I plan to release all the results to the community, it should be a fun project and id certainly like it to reach more communities of owners besides just TUG so share away on your facebook pages/sites/etc!

there is nothing to sign up for or register with etc.  This is our first time using this software and are currently under the free trial portion of it, but will certainly purchase as it has been extremely user friendly sofar at creating an online poll/survey!






						SurveySparrow | Survey Closed
					






					timeshareusersgroup.surveysparrow.com
				






summary at the 100 survey mark here
summary at 200 survey mark   here
summary at 500 mark   here


----------



## DaveNV

Good series of questions.  But it presumes we bought at retail from the Developer, so questions are a bit skewed. There were no questions about whether we bought resale. I've owned a number of timeshares, both weeks and points. I never bought from a Developer, so didn't ever have a salesperson lie to me about maintenance fees increasing, etc.

Also, question 44 asks what other types of vacations I take.  It only accepted one answer, even though several applied.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45

I think I only got 18 questions.


----------



## easyrider

It was an ok survey. There should be a question on resale versus developer bought, imo. 

Bill


----------



## VacationForever

Just finished my 50 questions.  Some of the questions should allow multiple answers/selections for question.


----------



## TUGBrian

i can alter some questions, although im very limited as it will erase all the answers to the question itself if it is altered significantly etc.

there is logic in the survey that will skip questions based on answers to earlier questions etc so its not uncommon that you would not see all of the questions in the survey.

I do like the idea of adding resale vs retail, ill see if i can add that one in!


----------



## TUGBrian

have made some changes based on the above feedback, it did not appear to erase your previous responses but sadly I dont believe it will let you go back and change your choices (for instance selecting multiple options on 44).  I did add a question asking about buying resale vs retail!  cant believe that one didnt come up before!


----------



## TUGBrian

I also imagine that to start, on average TUG members are going to answer some of these questions much differently than non TUG members!  I hope to include the survey in the newsletter this weekend for a much broader net to cast for answers!


----------



## CO skier

I bought resale on eBay so had no salesperson.  I am sure many others bought resale -- somewhere, also.

Question #28:  "Do you feel you were misled by your Salesperson?"  Answer for me is not "yes" or "no".   It is "N/A  Not applicable.

edited to add:  Question #40 -- no salesperson involved so "Yes" or "No" is an inadequate response.  "Not Applicable" is the correct response for me.


----------



## TUGBrian

yep, i added logic to only display that question if someone now answers "retail" to the "did you buy retail/resale" question!

wont help the 15 or so folks who have finished the survey sofar, but should be fixed moving forward!  I hope to get hundreds of results!


----------



## CO skier

What purpose is served by question #29:  Do you feel ashamed to tell people you own a Timeshare?


----------



## TUGBrian

its a legitimate question, many folks are indeed ashamed to admit they bought a timeshare given its fairly universal negative stereotype from the general public.

do you just not like the wording?


----------



## CO skier

Question #44
Do you prefer your Timeshare to a Hotel room?

Now THAT is funny.

Let us know who is the ONE person who prefers a Hotel room to even a timeshare studio.


----------



## CO skier

TUGBrian said:


> its a legitimate question, many folks are indeed ashamed to admit they bought a timeshare given its fairly universal negative stereotype from the general public.
> 
> do you just not like the wording?


Sure, but why "out" them and rub their noses in it?  Maybe they 110% use and enjoy their timeshare, but it is their "guilty" (and financially beneficial) pleasure.

Again, what purpose is served by the "shaming" question?


----------



## TUGBrian

the survey is intended to be anonymous, no user data/names/etc are collected, nor would any ever be published like that even if it were!

quite frankly its a rather common comment we get from owners themselves on the phone and via email etc...being completely upfront about how foolish/ashamed/etc they feel about buying the timeshare in the first place or similar.

heck look at the username of the brand new guest who joined today just to try to giveaway their grandview unit!









						Give away Grandview at Las Vegas (61k RCI points annually)
					

Resort Name: Grandview at Las Vegas  -Unit Size: 1 Bedroom, Sleeps 4 -Ownership Type: Deeded -Use: annual fixed week (52) or 61000 pts -Maintenance Fee: $470/year. Paid for 2022 and 2023 (by accident) -2022 points are deposited to RCI  *Buyer to pay Closing costs and transfer fees *




					tugbbs.com
				





while the average TUG user is likely far more happy with their purchase than most, there are PLENTY of folks out there who do feel ashamed about the purchase.

(and multiple people have already answered yes to the question in the survey)


----------



## dioxide45

CO skier said:


> Sure, but why "out" them and rub their noses in it?  Maybe they 110% use and enjoy their timeshare, but it is their "guilty" (and financially beneficial) pleasure.
> 
> Again, what purpose is served by the "shaming" question?


I see nothing wrong with the question. I have often been reluctant to tell people we own timeshare. It isn't worth the argument...

Perhaps "reluctant" is a better word to use than "ashamed".


----------



## pedro47

Should be a question about resale purchase?


----------



## dioxide45

There is a question [don't remember exact wording], might be #7, that asks if you have been contact by an exit company. I answered Yes, then the next question asks "Did you choose any of these companies". That wording is a little ambiguous. Do you mean to ask if you signed up and paid for any of their services?


----------



## dioxide45

I deleted the cookie and was able to take the survey a second time. This time I was presented with 50 questions. Not sure how nitpicky you want us to be, some of the questions had odd wording. There are also a lot of free form answers which will be difficult to aggregate later.


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> There is a question [don't remember exact wording], might be #7, that asks if you have been contact by an exit company. I answered Yes, then the next question asks "Did you choose any of these companies". That wording is a little ambiguous. Do you mean to ask if you signed up and paid for any of their services?


That question was "did you choose to use any of these companies", it was intended to inquire if you utilized said services yes.


----------



## TUGBrian

pedro47 said:


> Should be a question about resale purchase?


is one at the very start, but only if you answered that you were or are an owner.


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> I deleted the cookie and was able to take the survey a second time. This time I was presented with 50 questions. Not sure how nitpicky you want us to be, some of the questions had odd wording. There are also a lot of free form answers which will be difficult to aggregate later.


its actually pretty neat how it organizes those free form responses, ill certainly post the results when completed!

it is a word cloud that shows how many times that single word showed up in responses, for instance this is one with about 40 responses sofar on "what advice would you give someone interested in buying a Timeshare?"





it if course also shows the exact answers in a list as well, but the word cloud is kinda fascinating (at least to me anyway)

and yes, i got a chuckle at "dont"  =)


----------



## Mongoose

You should ask how many timeshares (weeks or week equivalents)  you own and provide a 0-10 scale.


----------



## TUGBrian

thats a great question, ive added it!


----------



## TUGBrian

also please share this link in your timeshare groups/pages/etc.  there is no advertising on it, nor any monetary gain for anyone...I will also share all the results publicly at various milestones like 100 responses, 200 responses yadda yadda depending on how popular it gets!


----------



## TUGBrian

lunchtime update, have had 63 folks click the link (likely counts duplicates there)...and 50 survey completions sofar!


----------



## TUGBrian

closing in on 100 completions!  Ill try to do a first initial summary of some of the more interesting questions after we hit that mark.


----------



## TUGBrian

over 100 now!  will do a little summary later tonight!


----------



## susieq

Was  Interesting.................Would be curious to see the answers.............................


----------



## TUGBrian

many are as expected for this first lot as its made up of mostly TUG folks, or folks who know about tug at least!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I just completed the survey, all of my timeshares were purchased resale with the help and guidance from the amazing folks at TUG


----------



## TUGBrian

some interesting tidbits at the 100 survey mark (evening of 6/8/2022)  (if its not listed here, it likely didnt have anything you dont already anticipate):

nearly a 50/50 split on resale vs retail buyers!
most own more than 1 timeshare!
vast majority have owned timeshares for more than 10 years
most have made an effort or are trying to sell
most have NOT been in contact with a company to help sell/rent/etc (kind of surprised on this one)
of those that had been, the majority chose to not use said company
(noone answered the question about upfront fees)
10% claim to be victims of a timeshare scam
vast majority did not contact resort / developer for help selling
overwhelming majority feel their timeshare was a good purchase
nearly half would go back and NOT buy again at sales presentation
hawaii easily the most popular answer for top vacation destination
80% plan vacations more than 6mo out
35% think the average nightly cost for a room is over $250!
70% were not aware you could buy resale when they bought their timeshare.  (almost everyone does now though!)
60% use their timeshare multiple times a year
75% actively exchange
70% dont feel exchanging is difficult!
only 40% answered they felt misled by salesperson
20% feel ashamed or hesitant to tell others they own a timeshare
30% would consider buying more points/weeks at their home resort
only 40% use TUG to get help about timeshares.  (20% from resort, 20% from facebook)
40% bought timeshare to exchange
70% do not rent out their timeshare
20% do make guests pay their share when traveling with them.
50/50 split on "did salesman make it clear maint fees would go up"
50/50 split on attending future sales presentations
45% said they also still take regular hotel stay vacations.  (next highest was cruise at 27%)
50/50 split on preferring weeks vs points
90% claim they take more vacations as timeshare owners
90% feel they save money on vacations with their ownership


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> (noone answered the question about upfront fees)


I never saw such a question. Perhaps the logic behind it is bad and not presenting it to people?


----------



## TUGBrian

yes its only displayed if you answered that you had been contacted by a company to sell/rent.


----------



## b2bailey

I'm getting ready to do the survey -- hoping I can respond as a Developer AND Resale Owner.


----------



## b2bailey

I liked it.
(The look and feel.)
Felt clumsy at end. Wasn't sure I was done.
Took me to a page for survey company.


----------



## 10spro

great survey…looking forward to seeing consolidated results


----------



## TUGBrian

b2bailey said:


> I liked it.
> (The look and feel.)
> Felt clumsy at end. Wasn't sure I was done.
> Took me to a page for survey company.


HA!

I had completely forgotten to activate the "thank you" page at the end!  its done now!  It also includes a link back to this thread so folks can keep up with the results.


----------



## TUGBrian

up to 150 completed surveys now!  far more than expected in the first day or so!  outstanding!

please consider filling it out if you have not yet done so!


----------



## TUGBrian

getting closer to 200 completed surveys this evening, please share with any other timeshare groups you may be a part of.  

the survey collects NO personal information whatsoever (ive had that question asked/commented on a few times).


----------



## Sapper

Just took it. I think the cost per night for a room could be better worded. A hotel room?  A studio or one bedroom unit at a timeshare?  A multi bedroom unit at a timeshare, and if this, is it per total unit or per bedroom?


----------



## TUGBrian

i just wanted a gauge on what the average family vacation traveler felt was a comfortable or average "per night cost" of lodging on vacation.


----------



## TUGBrian

CO skier said:


> Question #44
> Do you prefer your Timeshare to a Hotel room?
> 
> Now THAT is funny.
> 
> Let us know who is the ONE person who prefers a Hotel room to even a timeshare studio.




actually a number of people have answered no, albeit a very small number


----------



## AnnaS

TUGBrian said:


> some interesting tidbits at the 100 survey mark (evening of 6/8/2022)  (if its not listed here, it likely didnt have anything you dont already anticipate):
> 
> 
> *30% would consider buying more points/weeks at their home resort*
> ership




I answered no - but only because we are done with buying.

If we were in the market, would definitely buy same resort


----------



## TUGBrian

hopefully we cross 200 surveys completed today and ill post another breakdown


----------



## TUGBrian

please be sure to share the link in your other timeshare groups/pages! =)


----------



## jacknsara

I forget the question number, but I had to pick other (hotel , timeshare, ...) since VRBO renting of condo's and houses was not an option.  We actually do a fair amount of that.


----------



## TUGBrian

ah yes, adding "vacation home/vrbo" would have been a good choice there.  im not sure it would do anything but mess up the results there if i added it now.


----------



## RX8

I understand that the survey can’t account for every scenario but wanted to share. The question asking if one purchased from the resort (retail) or from an existing owner (resale) does not exactly apply to me. I purchased resale from the resort (they had an in-house resale department). I’ll answer it as resale.


----------



## TUGBrian

200 result update!  (was in newsletter today, so i expect alot more!)


40/36/24 split now for buying a timeshare (retail/resale/both)
65% own more than 1 timeshare
75% have owned timeshares for more than 10 years
22% are currently interested in buying a Timeshare
73% have made an effort or are trying to sell
76% have NOT been in contact with a company to help sell/rent/etc (still surprised by this one!)
75% chose to not use said company
of the 25% that did use said company, 70% claim the company was NOT successful
8% claim to be victims of a timeshare scam
81% did not contact resort / developer for help selling
57% of those who did contact resort for help claim they were successful!
85% feel their timeshare was a good purchase
53% would go back and NOT buy again at sales presentation  (still surprised this is a near 50/50 split)
hawaii easily the most popular answer for top vacation destination (still)
76% plan vacations more than 6mo out  (only 4% plan less than 3mo out)
31% think the average nightly cost for a room is over $250!  62% answered 100-250
59% were not aware you could buy resale when they bought their timeshare. (96% do now though!)
biggest complaint - maintenance fees/increases
most popular answer on "what would you change about your timeshare" - "nothing"
50% use their timeshare multiple times a year (38% answered every year)
70% actively exchange
70% dont feel exchanging is difficult!
45% answered they felt misled by salesperson
16% feel ashamed or hesitant to tell others they own a timeshare
29% would consider buying more points/weeks at their home resort
41% use TUG to get help about timeshares. (16% from resort, 15% from facebook, 13% internet search)
84% are aware of developer deedback/surrender programs
33% bought timeshare to exchange
67% do not rent out their timeshare
18% do make guests pay their share when traveling with them.
45% claim their salesperson did not make it clear about increasing maintenance fees.
15% consider their timeshare an investment
63% do not currently have a plan to exit their timeshare
46% claim they still attend timeshare sales presentations
45% said they also still take regular hotel stay vacations. (next highest was cruise at 27%)
still a 50/50 split on preferring weeks vs points
82% claim they take more vacations as timeshare owners
86% feel they save money on vacations with their ownership


----------



## jaclark1938

All I have to say is  "DUH"    thank you


----------



## pedro47

Those are interesting results .


----------



## deslagle

Your questions missed an important question specifically.  With our timeshares we eat breakfast, snacks and lunch at the timeshare.  They all have kitchens.  We eat out for dinner only.
Thereby we save money.  We use 3 credit cards that give us travel miles or companion certificates. We bought our first timeshare and payed 50% price.retail.  We kept saying  "no" and my spouse caved in at half price.  Kissimmee (Westgate a good company) .  Sold it eventually as it had no power to trade.  All other timeshares were re-sales at good prices.  We have left Shell and Raintree because of retirement paring back on expenses and because of aggressive tactics by Wyndham.  Wyndham/Worldmark is buying Raintree VC one unit at a time.

Last trip to Maui was 2021 and we were denied access to the island. We read Hawaii Safe Travels and applied and got our QR codes and the negative Covid tests.
We flew to Kauai and had a great time.  Got on Hawaiian Air and went to Maui for the 2nd week.  Buried deeper in the inter island part for locals was the catch that we needed a new
24 hour negative Covid test.  We could not get out of the Kahalui airport.  They claimed no where on the  island did was there a test for the NAAT Covid test and we had a manadatory 10 day quarantine.
We could not leave the airport (OGG) could not rent a car but we could pay $100 plus for a taxi to get us to our timeshare but we had to stay within the four walls.
The piece of information we needed was under the rules for locals inter Island travel(Hawaii Safe Travels).  the 2nd test was not mentioned on the Mainland to Hawaii section.
That means the Mayor of Maui was not allowing any one to get off the island because the NAAT test was not offered on Maui.  They could fly to Oahu but not Kona or Kauia.
We hopped the next American jet back to Dallas Fort Worth to get out of the airport.  We live in Washington State.  Not exactly a direct flight.
I now have my daughter and son use the 2 bedroom unit (Maui).  I was ready to sell it.  But they wanted to use it. For  $500 I got another Kauia unit and we now travel every other year and stay 2 weeks on Kauia. My kids are happy and so are my wife and I.


----------



## TUGBrian

approaching 400 answers very quickly!  great to see so many folks participating via the newsletter!

at this rate we should easily get 500 over the weekend and thatll be the next stat update!


----------



## sfcolliejr

TUGBrian said:


> also please share this link in your timeshare groups/pages/etc.  there is no advertising on it, nor any monetary gain for anyone...I will also share all the results publicly at various milestones like 100 responses, 200 responses yadda yadda depending on how popular it gets!


Pretty good survey, it will be interesting to see the results. Timeshare ownership is great if you understand what you are buying. We've used our timeshare every year. Hosted family and friends many times. Not an investment! Like buying a car, a depreciating asset!


----------



## sfcolliejr

deslagle said:


> Your questions missed an important question specifically.  With our timeshares we eat breakfast, snacks and lunch at the timeshare.  They all have kitchens.  We eat out for dinner only.
> Thereby we save money.  We use 3 credit cards that give us travel miles or companion certificates. We bought our first timeshare and payed 50% price.retail.  We kept saying  "no" and my spouse caved in at half price.  Kissimmee (Westgate a good company) .  Sold it eventually as it had no power to trade.  All other timeshares were re-sales at good prices.  We have left Shell and Raintree because of retirement paring back on expenses and because of aggressive tactics by Wyndham.  Wyndham/Worldmark is buying Raintree VC one unit at a time.
> 
> Last trip to Maui was 2021 and we were denied access to the island. We read Hawaii Safe Travels and applied and got our QR codes and the negative Covid tests.
> We flew to Kauai and had a great time.  Got on Hawaiian Air and went to Maui for the 2nd week.  Buried deeper in the inter island part for locals was the catch that we needed a new
> 24 hour negative Covid test.  We could not get out of the Kahalui airport.  They claimed no where on the  island did was there a test for the NAAT Covid test and we had a manadatory 10 day quarantine.
> We could not leave the airport (OGG) could not rent a car but we could pay $100 plus for a taxi to get us to our timeshare but we had to stay within the four walls.
> The piece of information we needed was under the rules for locals inter Island travel(Hawaii Safe Travels).  the 2nd test was not mentioned on the Mainland to Hawaii section.
> That means the Mayor of Maui was not allowing any one to get off the island because the NAAT test was not offered on Maui.  They could fly to Oahu but not Kona or Kauia.
> We hopped the next American jet back to Dallas Fort Worth to get out of the airport.  We live in Washington State.  Not exactly a direct flight.
> I now have my daughter and son use the 2 bedroom unit (Maui).  I was ready to sell it.  But they wanted to use it. For  $500 I got another Kauia unit and we now travel every other year and stay 2 weeks on Kauia. My kids are happy and so are my wife and I.


We are in WA state also. We have hosted family many years on Maui at the Westin Kanapali north. We have Westin Flex and it's been good. Take care.


----------



## Larry M

DaveNV said:


> Good series of questions.  But it presumes we bought at retail from the Developer, so questions are a bit skewed. There were no questions about whether we bought resale. I've owned a number of timeshares, both weeks and points. I never bought from a Developer, so didn't ever have a salesperson lie to me about maintenance fees increasing, etc.
> 
> Also, question 44 asks what other types of vacations I take.  It only accepted one answer, even though several applied.
> 
> Dave


Also, Gifted one, gave it back to the association, bought a different one (different association at the same location!). There were some questions where the full answer would have been Yes for #1, No for #2, etc.


----------



## TUGBrian

blew right thru 400, well on the way to 500!


----------



## LastMinutePacker

I loved the "word cloud" and would like to see more.


----------



## TUGBrian

we crossed 500 overnight, so heres that update:

46/30/24 split now for buying a timeshare (retail/resale/both)
67% own more than 1 timeshare
80% have owned timeshares for more than 10 years (93% more than 5 years)
25% are currently interested in selling their timeshare
14% are currently interested in buying a Timeshare
72% have NOT made an effort to or are looking to sell
78% have NOT been in contact with a company to help sell/rent/etc (still surprised by this one!)
78% chose to not use said company
of those that did use said company, 70% claim the company was NOT successful
8% claim to be victims of a timeshare scam
95% of respondents claim to be aware that timeshares have little to no resale value
80% did not contact resort / developer for help selling
51% of those who did contact resort for help claim they were successful!
90% do NOT think it is simple or quick to sell a timeshare
83% feel their timeshare was a good purchase
52% would go back and NOT buy again at sales presentation (still surprised this is a near 50/50 split)
Hawaii easily the most popular answer for top vacation destination (still)
71% plan vacations more than 6mo out (only 7% plan less than 3mo out)
32% think the average nightly cost for a room is over $250! 65% answered 100-250
64% were not aware you could buy resale when they bought their timeshare. (96% do now though!)
biggest complaint - maintenance fees/increases
most popular answer on "what would you change about your timeshare" - "nothing"
45% use their timeshare multiple times a year (44% answered every year)
69% actively exchange
63% dont feel exchanging is difficult!
50% answered they felt misled by salesperson (this is literally a perfect 50/50 split now, literally identical numbers for both answers)
13% feel ashamed or hesitant to tell others they own a timeshare
37% use RCI, 32% use ii, 18% exchange within resort system
24% would consider buying more points/weeks at their home resort
42% use TUG to get help about timeshares. (19% from resort, 10% from facebook, 14% internet search)
81% are aware of developer deedback/surrender programs
28% bought timeshare to exchange  (54% claimed they bought it to both exchange and use)
69% do not rent out their unused timeshare
19% do make guests pay their share when traveling with them.
47% claim their salesperson did not make it clear about increasing maintenance fees.
12% consider their timeshare an investment
65% do not currently have a plan to exit their timeshare
45% claim they still attend timeshare sales presentations
42% said they also still take regular hotel stay vacations. (next highest was cruise at 28%)
55% prefer points to weeks
80% claim they take more vacations as timeshare owners
81% feel they save money on vacations with their ownership


word cloud for "what advice would you give someone interested in buying your timeshare"


----------



## TUGBrian

about to cross over 600 surveys completed!


----------



## pedro47

TUGBrian, this survey have spark an interest from the TUG community.


----------



## TUGBrian

certainly has for sure!

i hope it reaches outside of TUG in that most folks who are TUG members have a much different view/knowledge base on Timeshares than the average owner!


----------



## pedro47

Can you put it on Facebook?


----------



## TUGBrian

it is posted on the TUG facebook pages yes.

anyone can also share the link in the first post on any facebook pages they are in.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> it is posted on the TUG facebook pages yes.
> 
> anyone can also share the link in the first post on any facebook pages they are in.


I just posted it to a Facebook group (2,100 members) that I am an owner of!


----------



## bjones9942

Good questions, but the one about being an investment is a little hazy.  I answered yes, because I consider mine an investment in my happiness and peace of mind - but not a financial investment.  While I'll likely at least break even when I sell them, I won't need to be running to the bank


----------



## TUGBrian

around 700 submissions sofar!  keep em coming!

final update at 1000 if we can get there!


----------



## pedro47

I hope this survey will add to the TUG Membership Numbers


----------



## TUGBrian

submissions have started to taper off with only 1 or 2 per day coming in now (likely due to my signature line)....so I think with 800 plus surveys sofar....thats a pretty healthy sampling!  at this rate it would take awahile to get to 1000 and im not sure another 160 would skew things all that much at this point especially when the difference in results from 500 to now 840 was always less than 5% points with MANY results having next to no change at all (which surprised me)

going to start crafting these results into a new article...going to make for some very creative headlines depending on if you want to highlight the good....or the bad!

7/13 update - (roughly 843 surveys)

50/25/25 split now for buying a timeshare (retail/resale/both)
68% own more than 1 timeshare
80% have owned timeshares for more than 10 years (92% more than 5 years)
25% are currently interested in selling their timeshare
14% are currently interested in buying a Timeshare
72% have NOT made an effort to or are looking to sell
78% have NOT been in contact with a company to help sell/rent/etc (still surprised by this one!)
76% chose to not use said company
of those that did use said company, 69% claim the company was NOT successful
9% claim to be victims of a timeshare scam
92% of respondents claim to be aware that timeshares have little to no resale value
80% did not contact resort / developer for help selling
45% of those who did contact resort for help claim they were successful!
90% do NOT think it is simple or quick to sell a timeshare
83% feel their timeshare was a good purchase
55% would go back and NOT buy again at sales presentation (still surprised this is a near 50/50 split)
Hawaii easily the most popular answer for top vacation destination (still)
68% plan vacations more than 6mo out (only 7% plan less than 3mo out)
33% think the average nightly cost for a room is over $250! 64% answered 100-250
67% were not aware you could buy resale when they bought their timeshare. (96% do now though!)
biggest complaint - maintenance fees/increases
most popular answer on "what would you change about your timeshare" - "nothing"
44% use their timeshare multiple times a year (44% also answered every year)
69% actively exchange
64% dont feel exchanging is difficult!
53% answered they felt misled by salesperson
14% feel ashamed or hesitant to tell others they own a timeshare
36% use RCI, 31% use ii, 19% exchange within resort system
22% would consider buying more points/weeks at their home resort
40% use TUG to get help about timeshares. (20% from resort, 9% from facebook, 14% internet search)
78% are aware of developer deedback/surrender programs
26% bought timeshare to exchange (56% claimed they bought it to both exchange and use)
32% rent out their timeshare when not in use
18% do make guests pay their share when traveling with them.
49% claim their salesperson did not make it clear about increasing maintenance fees.
13% consider their timeshare an investment
68% do not currently have a plan to exit their timeshare
45% claim they still attend timeshare sales presentations
96% prefer timeshares to hotel rooms
42% said they also still take regular hotel stay vacations. (next highest was cruise at 28%)
55% prefer points to weeks
79% claim they take more vacations as timeshare owners
81% feel they save money on vacations with their ownership


----------



## Mongoose

TUGBrian said:


> 53% answered they felt misled by salesperson


This is surprisingly low. Must be a result of aftermarket buyers.  Can you add conditional questions so certain questions are only asked of retail or aftermarket buyers?


----------



## TUGBrian

well based on an earlier question, 75% of responders have bought at least ONE timeshare retail...which would imply attending a sales presentation.

still more than half of everyone who buys a timeshare feels lied to....thats a pretty sobering statistic in 2022 where the industry has supposedly cleaned up their act in regards to retail sales presentations.

this exact topic is the first one I plan on diving into as well for an article/story.


----------

